# Operating System not found



## Silvercreast (18. November 2005)

Hallo
kann mir einer sagen wieso mir das mein Rechner anzeigt obwohl ich eine WInXP CD eingelegt habe und von CD Booten lasse

gruß Silver


----------



## metalgear (18. November 2005)

Ein paar Informationen mehr wären sicher nicht schlecht. Benutzt Du die Boot CD, weil Du nicht auf das installierte OS zugreifen konntest? Oder willst Du XP neu aufsetzen und bekommst trotz Boot CD diese Meldung? 

So oder so: wenn Du von einer intakten CD Booten willst, und diese Meldung erhältst, spricht IMO alles dafür, dass Du Du im BIOS die *Bootreihenfolge nicht entsprechend konfiguriert hast*. 

Gruß
metalgear


----------



## Silvercreast (21. November 2005)

Ich möchte XP neu aufsetzen und benutze dazu eine intakte XP CD. Wie kann ich den die bootreihenfolge ändern, bzw was kann ich nun unternehmen damit das funktioniert?


----------



## michaelwengert (21. November 2005)

Beim Hochfahren des Rechners steht meist irgendwo wie du in dein BIOS kommst( glaub oben rechts) zb F2, Entf ....

 Dort kannst du dann unter "Boot Sequence" (oder ähnlichem) dein CD/DVD Laufwerk an die erste Stelle setzen.
 Dann sollte es von CD booten


----------



## Dr Dau (21. November 2005)

Hallo!

Evtl. kann es auch sein dass der PC zwar zuerst von CD bootet, dann aber von der HDD weiter booten will.

Die CD ist nämlich so "schlau" dass Du dass booten von CD extra bestätigen musst.
Dieses muss gleich, nach dem das BIOS gebootet wurde, geschehen.
Dazu erscheint der Text "Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste, um von der CD zu starten....".
Wenn Du hier nicht schnell genug bestätigst, wird die CD ignoriert und versucht von der HDD zu booten.

Ins BIOS kommst Du i.d.R. mit der Taste "Entf"..... es gibt aber auch Hersteller bei denen Du eine andere Taste oder sogar eine bestimmte Tastenkombination drücken musst (sollte aber im Handbuch zum Board stehen).
Was Du wo einstellen musst, hängt auch vom Hersteller und/oder vom Alter des Boards ab (sollte ebenfalls im Handbuch stehen).
Irgendwo müsste es aber ein Eintrag "Boot Device" (o.ä.) mit der Option "CDROM" (o.ä.) geben (auch hier wieder, ein Blick ins Handbuch sollte weiter helfen).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Silvercreast (24. November 2005)

Ich habe im Bios eingestellt das von CD gebootet werden soll und fragen tut der Rechner mich gar nicht der lädt seine Einstellungen und dann wenn eigentlich die Frage mit von CD booten kommen sollte sagt er Operating System not found.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. November 2005)

Hmm, irgendwas stimmt da nicht.
Hast Du mal probiert ob sich ein anderer PC von der XP CD starten lässt?
Wenn es nicht klappt, könnte die CD beschädigt sein.
Wenn es doch klappt, könnte das CD Laufwerk, die/das Laufwerkskabel oder der Laufwerkskontroller defekt sein.
Mal mit einem anderen CD Laufwerk und/oder Laufwerkskabel testen (Jumper beachten).

Eins fällt mir aber noch ein.....
Die Laufwerke wurden (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) anders angeschlossen und dabei wurden sie nicht entsprechend gejumpert.

Ansonsten würde ich sagen, es währe besser wenn es sich mal jemand vor Ort ansieht


----------

